# GP30 Rebuilds



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

http://forums.mylargescale.com/members/7164-harvey-albums-gp30-picture2505-completed-pair.jpg

Well this is not exactly what I was planning to do, but at least I did manage to post a link to a photo.
These are a pair of GP30's I've rebuilt to the condition the CPR changed them to two years after receiving them. It may be noted that the window wipers are not installed in the cab windows, this is because I broke them when I removed them. 
There's a pile of other photo's I'd like to include, but one step at the time.
Thanks to David Leech for helping me through this.
Cheers.


----------



## Colin Stewart (Jan 28, 2008)

Harvey

Very nice work

Colin


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

You are welcome Harvey.
I particularly like this one.
I hope that you don't mind me linking to your photo.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks Colin. As I noted David Leech provided me guidance to post the picture and there are several more in the photo gallery which show some of the progress.

The changes I made are as noted.
1) All original paint was removed.
2) The steps were changed on each end of the frames to square them.
3) Snow ploughs were installed on each end.
4) Ditch lights installed on the A ends.
5) Kadee 906 couplers modified and installed.
6) Coupler release arms fabricated and installed.
7) Glad hands and train line piping installed.
8) High cab headlight removed and replaced with a bell.
9) Headlights moved to the low hood. 
10) Headlight orientation on the high hood changed from horizontal to vertical.
11) Exhaust fan shrouds extended.
12) Handbrake lever and chain modified.
13) Winterization hoods fabricated and installed.
14) Antenna and smartie added to the cab roof.
15) Bodies repainted Action Red and decals installed.
16) LED Lights installed throughout.
17) Handrails modified at both ends.
18) Crest battery pack installed.
19) Phoenix sound system installed.
20) Moveable draft windows fabricated and installed on both cabs.
21) Brake cylinders modified and air lines installed.
22) Sanding pipes installed.
23) Weathering applied to roof, trucks and sides.

Decals were supplied by Cedarleaf Custom Railroad Decals. Thanks Stan.
Headlights, antennas, snow ploughs and ditch lights supplied by Miniatures by Eric.
I started these in October and they seemed to take forever to get finished. They look alright in the yard and run well, so hopefully when summer arrives I'll get them to earn their keep.
Cheers.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, for me it's a slow process, but I think I'm getting there, wherever there is these days.
These are the parts of one body just out of the dunk tank. The locomotives sat on the shelf for three years so I had to do something with them, besides I was getting some strong hints from my grandson to get on with it. I use 99% Isopropyl Alcohol for the paint removal which works well as long as you keep a lid on it, or as some do, use a sealable plastic bag.


http://forums.mylargescale.com/members/7164-harvey-albums-gp30-picture2337-cleaned-body-parts.html 

Cheers.


----------



## twolfe (Mar 3, 2008)

Harvey,
Will have to get them over to the "Aikenknees RR" to pull some loads as long as you don't mind dragging around the "other railway" equipment or being spotted beside some wet-noodle GP38-2's.
Cheers
Terry


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Harvey,

Say..what color and brand paint did you use for the CP Red....

Beautiful work again.....

Dirk


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi, Terry, Hi Dirk,
Terry, if summer comes this year on a Saturday or Sunday we should certainly make plans to schedule some train operations. Please stay in touch.

Dirk, the paint I used for these engines was True Line Trains Action Red and Stencil White. They are (or were) made in Concord, Ontario, but I'm not sure what the status of the company or the supply currently is. I was hoping to buy more but my hobby shop is not able to get any at the moment.

I posted several photo's in the Photo Gallery and I assume you've already seen these.

Thank you both for your comments.
Cheers.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Glad you did not assume Harvey...no..I had..not seen the rest of your picture collection showing the twins!! There was a lot of tips there...being so far South of the border I may have to call on you for those CN/CP details I won't see down here...
Like square steps...hard to pick out in photos..not your tho!!

I'll have to find colors available here me thinks.

Great..thanks again.
Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm still practicing posting pictures and I think I'm getting there.
This is a photo of the chassis assembly. The aluminum angles allow me to keep the chassis off the bench and I can also hang the chassis on the angle off the side of the bench to work on the pilot assembly.
Cheers.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Great idea for a stand. I'm going to steal that idea!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Harvey...the AL angle bases are a great way to stabilize a frame to work on, hands free!!

I'll try a set soon...

Dirk


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

This is aluminum angles being used to allow assembly work on the pilots. I leave the angles on until I'm ready to install the trucks, that way I'm not damaging anything on the ends.










Hope this helps others to make life a little easier.
Cheers.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you bolt the angles on the work bench when you are working on the pilots? Or do you just rely on gravity?
Craig


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Craig,
I do indeed clamp the angles to the bench, especially when pulling wires, the last thing you need is a pile-up at your feet. The angles are six inch wide so when they're butted together I can use one clamp to hold them both in place.









The labels on the pilots say "DANGER DISCONNECT CABLE JUMPERS BEFORE UNCOUPLING" apparently it had not been obvious to some 
Cheers.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice to have the twins out for a run... at last!


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

They look good!!! Well done.

Any videos?


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

A good question Eric, I've contacted a friend of mine to see if she could help me with this task. We think that together we might be able to figure it out. The problem is actually getting together, she's super busy and I seem to have less and less spare time, but we'll see what we can do.
Cheers.


----------

